# just started on lake malawi



## nick19 (Dec 10, 2010)

hi all i have just started my lake malawi tank any tips and advise for these dudes


----------



## nick19 (Dec 10, 2010)

gues no one does then


----------



## Jimmyjam101 (Dec 16, 2010)

Not sure of your aquarium experience, but I'll just iterate some basics. These fish like hard water with a high ph. They NEED lots of hiding spaces. I hope you are planning at least a 55 gallon for them as most of them get pretty good size. I would seriously recomend aminimum 75 gallons but many have gotten away with smaller.
They are messy fishies so plan on very regular water changes, Over filter if possible maybe using a combination of canister and HOB filters. Feel free to ask any questions that are more specific.


----------



## nick19 (Dec 10, 2010)

Jimmyjam101 said:


> Not sure of your aquarium experience, but I'll just iterate some basics. These fish like hard water with a high ph. They NEED lots of hiding spaces. I hope you are planning at least a 55 gallon for them as most of them get pretty good size. I would seriously recomend aminimum 75 gallons but many have gotten away with smaller.
> They are messy fishies so plan on very regular water changes, Over filter if possible maybe using a combination of canister and HOB filters. Feel free to ask any questions that are more specific.


thank you mate i have a 65 gallon (uk) tank not sure what it is un us gallon tho and there is loads of hiding places i also just had a water test done and everything is spot on just nitrate is very hight so i have done a 50% water change and added some stabilizer thing to help


----------



## Jimmyjam101 (Dec 16, 2010)

nick19 said:


> thank you mate i have a 65 gallon (uk) tank not sure what it is un us gallon tho and there is loads of hiding places i also just had a water test done and everything is spot on just nitrate is very hight so i have done a 50% water change and added some stabilizer thing to help


Ok 65 uk gallon isroughly equivalent to 78 us gallons. Just a curiosity, what are the tank dimensions?
what are you considering very high for nitrAtes?
Also is it possible to see a pic of your setup?


----------



## nick19 (Dec 10, 2010)

Jimmyjam101 said:


> Ok 65 uk gallon isroughly equivalent to 78 us gallons. Just a curiosity, what are the tank dimensions?
> what are you considering very high for nitrAtes?
> Also is it possible to see a pic of your setup?


i think the nitrates were in the 30-40s using test masters kit and the tank is 4ft x 2ft x 2ft carnt get any pics yet as camera is broke


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

not sure never had cichilds but all I know is I want pics


----------



## nick19 (Dec 10, 2010)

theguppyman said:


> not sure never had cichilds but all I know is I want pics


i will post pics when i get a new camera but at the moment i carnt afford one sorry


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

plz plz keep us updated...im starting a cichlid tank in about 2 months, redoing floors atm, and i like to see the different ideas that people do. I would like to see/read how your set up is doing.


----------



## olive81 (Dec 18, 2010)

I just set my Malawi tank up. I will post pics in a minute. I still haven't decided on a background I like. I think I am going to change the one that is on it now to a more subtle one. 

But here is what is in mine now:
55 gallon tank
Fluval 405 canister filter (2 x charcoal, 2 x biomedia)
50 pounds gravel substrate
Plants:
Elodea (Anacharis)
Java moss
Eelgrass (Vallisneria)
Anubias
Duckweed
Fish:
pleco
albino eureka
blue mbuna
yellow lab
albino peacock
Other:
driftwood
mopani wood
aquarium salt
airstone
tufa stone
rose quartz
sandstone

KH:6
pH:7.5


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

now ive always been told that they will devour your plants...are you worried that they will or does a constant food source mean your plants are safe.


----------



## olive81 (Dec 18, 2010)

So far the only thing they seem to really nibble on is the eelgrass. The leave the elodea and anubias alone. The pick at the java moss and spit the duckweed out.


----------



## olive81 (Dec 18, 2010)

Aquarium Gallery - olive81 Gallery

I think this should work for photos.


----------



## nick19 (Dec 10, 2010)

hi all thank you for the interest i will get some pics up soon and ur milawi tank is looking gd but i have been told you need more rock than anything else oh yh that reminds me i have added more rock to day and it is looking great my water perameters are getting better and i am looking at two to 3 weeks untill i can add more malawis to the tank will post pics in the next few days keep watching this space


----------



## nick19 (Dec 10, 2010)

well as i promised a pic here it is 







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## nick19 (Dec 10, 2010)

getting water tests done 2morrow to see how it is coming along hope it is nearly cycled as i carnt wait much longer to start stocking it


----------



## nick19 (Dec 10, 2010)

hi all just a quick update i have now got a stable tank for the last 4 weeks and i am nearly fully stocked will post pics tomorrow:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## Grill The Krill (Nov 19, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

nice


----------

